# Arianwen eats oatmeal cookie?!



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I was eating an oatmeal cookie and my little tiger started sniffing at it in a very interested way. So I broke off a small piece, about the size of your pinkie fingernail, and she ate it! She ate about 3 pieces like that and lost interest. 

Did Arianwen just want a sample of what her favorite human was munching on? :lol:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Of course she's gotta check it out! Funny how some cats will eat just about anything and others won't touch it unless it's got meat in it.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Of course she wanted to see what you were eating. You never know if its good until you try. Btw, Simba will sit up and beg whenever my husband gets out a can of Madarin oranges, and cries pitifully until he gets one.

Silly kitties.


----------



## Avalonia (Oct 7, 2007)

LOL, the strange taste of cats never fails to crack me up. My cat Snow has a taste for strawberry licorice. We rarely have it now so he doesn't get to indulge it much.

I want an oatmeal cookie now! :lol:


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

Oatmeal.....it's good for for lowering his cholesterol count!!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

pookie769 said:


> Oatmeal.....it's good for for lowering her cholesterol count!!


Yeah, that was it.  She needs it, being a carnivore and eating all that meat. :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I think she was jealous of what you were eating and wanted to share :lol: :wink:


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

I've posted on here how my mom's cat Llewellyn absolutely refuses to try wet cat food. He will not even have a lick. Well, a few weeks ago I was on the phone with my mom and she was eating a nectarine. Llewellyn hopped up on the kitchen table :roll: and started meowing so she started petting him. He scooched over until he was right in her face and starting sniffing the nectarine, then he started licking it like crazy! She eventually put it in a little dessert bowl with the exposed half up and he just licked away at it for twenty minutes. 

Cats are silly.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

oatmeal cookie. Yum, Can I have one gunterkat?


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

My kitties go NUTS when there is a glazed donut in sight (which is not often, fortunately)... I wish they would go for oatmeal cookies, at least it would be healthier :lol:


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Harley is an eat anything cat. Unfortunately, yesterday that meant hopping up on the counter and helping himself to the leftover prime rib which hadn't made it to the fridge yet. However, I've seen him eat veggies, bread, anything. The trash can (despite having a lid) has been relocated to under the sink since he joined the household. :evil: :lol:


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

melysion said:


> oatmeal cookie. Yum, Can I have one gunterkat?


You can have a box of them, Alie! :lol:

I'm intrigued by the citrus eating kitties. Whenever I eat an orange Arianwen looks at me with this disgusted expression on her face.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Toby was extremely naughty over the weekend. He got on the table and found the remains of my breakfast - he sure liked licking up my fried egg leftovers :roll:. By the time I spotted him it was too late :lol:


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

This morning Chewie took advantage of my leaving the fridge open for about 20 seconds, time to get my phone (fatal mistake on my part!) to steal a cucumber, drag it to the bathroom - without my noticing it, she must be really stealthy - and proceed to chew on it... when I found out, she had already eaten a chunk of about one inch long 8O 

I guess that means whenever I switch them to raw, I can put cucumber in HER food :lol:


----------

